# Grand Entrance paint blows...



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention that. It doesn't accept itself for the 2nd coat - it beads up like Im painting silicone. Now I have to wait 1000 years for my attempt to dry, then I have to steel wool it, and it is hopelessly thick and difficult to spread...it is humid today, but seriously, I want my Mooreglo back...this stuff is pretty awful...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't tried it yet myself. I have heard to many mixed reviews.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, my review is at least NOT mixed for you...my rep demo'ed me a quart, and I'm not diggin' it...too thick, sets too fast in the humidity, separates off of itself requiring sanding or steel wool, and the end result? A door that looks about as shiny as Mooreglo. For $40/qt, I call gimmick. I've been achieving great results and happy customers for well over 20 years with Mooreglo. In my opinion, it's just a time-killing pain in the backside...


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd use Advance Hi gloss over that stuff. Heard from some it is similar, but I have used Advance hi gloss outside a bunch of times and it does not seem to do any of the weird stuff that Grand Entrance does, so....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steel wool:blink:


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Steel wool:blink:


Yeah I realize that now, but...why bother!? Still sticking with gimmick.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

A lot of the new paint formulas suck, They are hard on pumps too.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> A lot of the new paint formulas suck, They are hard on pumps too.


Rep said okay to use deglosser between coats. Did that today, but it started raining, so I have to wait til tomorrow to get another coat on it. These new formulas dry fast and clog brushes, and the Grand Entrance is like tar in humidity...rep said okay to cut with water so tomorrow I'm gonna try that too...we'll see...


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Just wanted to finalize my personal assessment of this Benjamin Moore Grand Entrance Hi gloss enamel, seeing as I've finally gotten it done. The door needed three coats of finish over an oil primer. I sanded the prime coat, which was over a formerly stained and poly'ed door that the customer had stripped last year. (Since it sat a while with nothing on it, the wood grains opened up...) There were some gouges from a large dogs nails that used to jump on it, and after I primed I went through and used regular wood filler on those, and then sanded the entire surface, then spot primed the patches, then lightly resanded it again. Three finish coats were applied, slowly and carefully. The paint does allow some play time, which kept it from being too flashy as I worked out any sags and drools. In between coats, which I let sit overnight, I used Krud Kutter deglosser, as the paint wouldn't accept each successive coat. I tried, and it separated like I was painting silicone...:/ Three thin, careful coats later, it's done, and is drying as I write this. I cut the final coat with a little bit of water, and it applied very nicely. I will post pics of the finished door tomorrow. Its definitely a nice looking shiny door. I would have to say that for the extra boost in sheen, and the crazy $40/quart price, and then finally the slower application process, I'm not sure the end result was actually worth it. Mooreglo has worked great for us for years, with a LOT less hassle and man hours...hope this helps any of you who might be curious about it...


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I used it for the first time last week and I was not too impressed. Rather use Imprevex.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

So I take it Grand Entrance doesn't paint like Advance?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

StepUpBham said:


> So I take it Grand Entrance doesn't paint like Advance?


No, In fact I assumed this before reading the direction (my fault) an put way too thick of a first coat on. A ton of sagging. Afterwards I read the directions and it is supposed to go on in thin coats. Although I was not overly impressed, the door that I was working on was in really rough shape. Not the best surface to put this stuff on if you want it to look great. So, if I get a door that is in really good shape, I may try it again. The thing that i was really not impresed with was the sheen. It was supposed to be high-gloss, but I just did not get that with it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> No, In fact I assumed this before reading the direction (my fault) an put way too thick of a first coat on. A ton of sagging. Afterwards I read the directions and it is supposed to go on in thin coats. Although I was not overly impressed, the door that I was working on was in really rough shape. Not the best surface to put this stuff on if you want it to look great. So, if I get a door that is in really good shape, I may try it again. The thing that i was really not impresed with was the sheen. It was supposed to be high-gloss, but I just did not get that with it.



Which directions ? The specs I've seen on it call for two coats at 3.7mil (wet) each. That's almost the same as Advance at 3.8. 

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/Downlo..._US&np=productcatalog_datasheets/tds/TDS_0148


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> No, In fact I assumed this before reading the direction (my fault) an put way too thick of a first coat on. A ton of sagging. Afterwards I read the directions and it is supposed to go on in thin coats. Although I was not overly impressed, the door that I was working on was in really rough shape. Not the best surface to put this stuff on if you want it to look great. So, if I get a door that is in really good shape, I may try it again. The thing that i was really not impresed with was the sheen. It was supposed to be high-gloss, but I just did not get that with it.


Any high gloss coating must go over a near perfect finish or you will end up with a semi-gloss look. Imperfections and roughness throw off the sheen. You have the insight now to just go with a semi and save yourself the headache. I think if I was dealing with a door that needed to be super shiny, I would just spray it out.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PaintPerfect said:


> Just thought I'd mention that. It doesn't accept itself for the 2nd coat - it beads up like Im painting silicone. Now I have to wait 1000 years for my attempt to dry, then I have to steel wool it, and it is hopelessly thick and difficult to spread...it is humid today, but seriously, I want my Mooreglo back...this stuff is pretty awful...



I had the same experience on the 2nd coat. Both doors were high gloss black. First coat sprayed awesome with hvlp. 2nd coat crawled and separated something awful. With plenty of time between coats. I figured it was a surface tension thing. 
I ended up wiping the 2nd coat off my door. At my clients I tipped it off with a brush fairly successfully. 
The finish is pretty high gloss in both cases. But way too much headache. I hadn't heard anyone else have those separating issues until now. 
Were you spraying or brushing? 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Which directions ? The specs I've seen on it call for two coats at 3.7mil (wet) each. That's almost the same as Advance at 3.8.
> 
> http://www.benjaminmoore.com/Downlo..._US&np=productcatalog_datasheets/tds/TDS_0148


I look at the back of the can. Two thins coats it what is said, and when I put on a thin coat the second time I had no problems with sagging.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Any high gloss coating must go over a near perfect finish or you will end up with a semi-gloss look. Imperfections and roughness throw off the sheen. You have the insight now to just go with a semi and save yourself the headache. I think if I was dealing with a door that needed to be super shiny, I would just spray it out.


This is what why I assumed I was not getting the full effect of the high gloss, and it is why I would like to try it again on the door that is new, or like new, condition.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Im intrested to try this the data sheet says its 40 percent solids ?


----------

